# Rodi water?



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok so i wanted to basically do a pole as to how many reefers use rodi water? its basically the last piece of equiptment i need to buy and i have done alot of research on these and i have found a new unit for a great price. so im in chilliwack and i know a bunch of friends with thriving reef tanks and none i repeat none of them use rodi water. obviously id rather get it and not worry but is it really worth it? whatcha think?


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Relatively small price to help ensure healthy and great looking tank. I only use RO, as I find 0tds after the membrane


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Rodi is great, if u don't use it, not the end of the world. If u let the water sit for 24 hrs it should be fine most if the time but if u have the extra $200 to spare y not getting it?better to be sure now rather than feel sorry after


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

aQ.LED said:


> Rodi is great, if u don't use it, not the end of the world. If u let the water sit for 24 hrs it should be fine most if the time but if u have the extra $200 to spare y not getting it?better to be sure now rather than feel sorry after


Letting it sit won't remove much ( other than chlorine, etc)

I use rodi and my tanks are alot more stable since Ive started using it


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

And a decent RO unit can be had $100 or less

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> Letting it sit won't remove much ( other than chlorine, etc)
> 
> I use rodi and my tanks are alot more stable since Ive started using it


Chlorine is exactly wat I am targeting there


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I will be getting one soon for peace of mind but i am suprised that my friends dont use it


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

probley more than 100 though


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

I got a 3 stage unit for just under a bill, pm me if you want to know from where, I'm not sure if I can post where I got it from


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i have found a seven stage with tds meter pressure gauge and lots new cartriges for 160.00 shipped which i think is a good deal


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

IMO you can't beat the vertex system


----------

